# Some ideas on reducing humidity



## Hackerman (Jun 25, 2014)

Geeze, this is getting crazy. I hate this part of the country. The humidity is 90+% outside and even with the A/C on, the humidity in the house is 65%.

Just before the lights went on the humidity in my room was 72%. That is so totally unacceptable.

The simple answer is a dehumidifier but I'll bet they draw a lot of amps. With 4 fans and a 1000w light, I hate to overload this circuit.

How about Boveda packs? I could buy a couple hundred of those and hang them in a mesh bag. LOL OK, OK, I'm reaching.

That little Eva Dry didn't so squat. I could try 10 of them but I don't have the room and I doubt that even 10 of those would do much.

I may just run out and grab a room dehumidifier today. I have a drain nearby. It would be nice to connect it direct and not have to dump a bucket every day (or twice or 3 times a day).

I am open to any suggestions you may have.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 25, 2014)

I am thinking about running out and grabbing this....

http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-30-Pi...i_gpa=pla&ci_src=17588969#product_description

From what I have been reading, dehumidifiers are wattage eaters. It doesn't say how many amps it pulls but, whatever it is, I need to go for something. For under $200, this, hopefully, will be a workable (albeit temporary) fix.

Couple nice features on this model.... you can connect a drain hose so I don't have to empty buckets. 3 fan speeds for quiet operation. Nice long power cord. I would like to run this from an outlet other than my grow light. So, I may be able to reach another circuit with a 6' cord. I wonder why the say not to use a surge protector or extension cord with these. I can see an under rated cord but if the cord is rated and proper, I don't see where a problem could arise.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 26, 2014)

I feel you man on the humidity. I live not too far from you and the humidity this spring and summer has been heavy. The crops love it though, tobacco and corn are having a field day (pun). I looked at the reviews on that dehumidifier and people have had issues with the unit not cutting off when the bucket is ffull so if you get it make sure you use the hose drainage method.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah, one of the reasons I chose that model was for the direct drain feature. I have a drain right near by.

I lived in Durham for a year and wow, the Summers were definitely hot and humid. We were constantly fighting mold problems under and around the house.

Winters sure were great, though.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, that dehumidifier has been running for about 6 hours and the humidity is a very perfect 46%.

Unfortunately, the temperature is up to 87F.

Geesh, does it never end?

So, I need to put this on a timer and run it only at night. That's when I have my worst humidity issues and the heat generated by the dehumidifier will serve to even the day and night temperatures.

I am going to let it run tonight and see how it does but in the morning I am going to turn it off.

Can you put a dehumidifier on a timer?

They are pretty strong about not using an extension cord and not using any kind of surge protector. I have a nice 1.5 amp timer that should handle the load. And, I believe the dehumidifier has a "return to previous state after power outage" feature so I shouldn't have to turn it on manually every night. Oops, temperature just went to 88F. Way too hot.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 27, 2014)

Well, this dehumidifier worked great overnight. This morning, the humidity is a perfect 45% and the temperature is a tolerable 81F. This will definitely need to go on a timer. It seems to be perfect at night but it gets way way too hot during the day.

Anyone know of any issues with putting a dehumidifier on a timer?


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 28, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Well, this dehumidifier worked great overnight. This morning, the humidity is a perfect 45% and the temperature is a tolerable 81F. This will definitely need to go on a timer. It seems to be perfect at night but it gets way way too hot during the day.
> 
> Anyone know of any issues with putting a dehumidifier on a timer?



How many amps is the unit pulling? SLA and RLA would be great info.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2014)

Dehumidifier or more A/C.

a heat pump ac works awesome!!

if the timer is rated to handle it...no.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 28, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> How many amps is the unit pulling? SLA and RLA would be great info.



It is a whopping 4.2 amps. My timer is rated at 15 amp General Purpose and 10 amp tungsten so it should be OK.

I am testing it tonight.

What is SLA and RLA?


----------



## lyfespan (Jun 29, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> It is a whopping 4.2 amps. My timer is rated at 15 amp General Purpose and 10 amp tungsten so it should be OK.
> 
> I am testing it tonight.
> 
> What is SLA and RLA?



Yes your 15 amp timer should work fine. 

SLA starting load amperage 
RLA running load amperage


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 29, 2014)

Interesting 888


----------

